# Spyder Skiffs: Anyone have any information



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Looked at a 2018 Spyder 17' skiff today. Trying to find any information good or bad about these boats, THANKS!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

You may have already seen this. It looks like it has a flat transition to the bow so it may ride a little rough in choppy water. Other than that the deck looks right. It is a little pricey but most boats are now.






Also found this:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/sypder-skiffs.35681/#post-288823


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks FishSurfer! From what I can gather looking local and the price point I would be better off with a good used HB, and you can get more of your money out of a used HB than a name that is new/not heard of much. Everything seems to be at a price point that seems unheard of for a skiff, course this is nothing compared to Chittum pricing.


----------



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Food or thought*

Look at the sabine skiff....omg

the new cats meowðŸ˜ŽðŸ'ðŸŽ£

capt. Jerome mckown


----------

